# Pilot in Austin Crash Tied to Anti-IRS Screed



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 19, 2010)

> (Feb. 18) -- The pilot who slammed a small plane into an office building in Austin, Texas, this morning was identified as 53-year-old Joseph A. Stack, a software engineer who harbored a bitter grudge against the Internal Revenue Service and apparently authored an anti-government rant posted on the Internet.


http://www.aolnews.com/article/manifesto-t...rash%2F19364026


----------

